# Glock gen 4



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A few weeks back I think I remember someone posting about how they upgraded the crappy plastic recoil spring and rod on a gen 4 glock. I think they said they used Wolff parts and converted to a non-captured spring. I’ve been all over the Wolff website and do not see anywhere a recoil spring assembly for a gen 4 glock 19. If you’ve converted to something better than the stock spring and plastic rod please share your experiences and what parts you used.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It wasn't me who posted that, but if I had to guess, they were referring to using a Gen3 Lone Wolf guide rod and spring, but with an Gen4 conversion cap.
This allows you to use the various strengths of a simplified Gen3 guide rod spring in your Gen4. (or, a stainless one as linked below)

Basically, to use this: Lone Wolf Guide Rod Assembly Glock 19, 23, 32, 38 Stainless Steel
...
You need this: Lone Wolf Gen 4 Guide Rod Adapter Glock 17,19,22,23 Steel

Though I'm a bit curious what you could mean by a "plastic recoil spring and rod" in a Gen4, since the Gen4 used a double-spring guide rod, and I've only ever seen it made of various metals.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My gen 4s are all older models and have a polymer guide rod. Not sure about the new ones.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

You modern whipper-snappers are above my pay grade. I still have my reliable Gen 2 (purchased in the late 80s). Still works like a charm. But I would like to upgrade one of these days.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the Lone Woolf captured spring and steel guides in my 17 and 23.

I also installed Lone Woolf Stainless barrels in both of them.

Mine are Gen 1 guns, nothing above that is allowed in this commie state.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't find any information on a "older model" of the 4th generation Glock.
The first Glock I bought was a 4th gen, and I'd done a lot of research before choosing it. Never ran across anything in the 4th gen that didn't have the dual-spring recoil assembly.

To offer any advice on what options you have as far as aftermarket guide rods, pictures would be required to see what you're dealing with now and what you could potentially swap to.
There a few manufacturers out there offering single spring drop-in assemblies for 4th gen, but can't find any from Lone Wolf.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I really haven’t heard anything bad about the gen 4 polymer recoil spring rod, but I know this part takes a pounding. Makes sense to me to replace it with steel but only if the parts come from a reliable supplier and are known to be trouble free. I forget the exact number of rounds, but glock does recommend replacing the recoil spring after X number of rounds (and I haven’t been keeping track so who knows how many rounds I’ve fired). I have several glocks. If I can’t find suitable steel upgrade parts I’m going to replace all the original recoil springs with new while parts are still available. Maybe even buy a spare or two since the OEM springs are cheap. Time to buy is now. Who knows what the next 4 weeks is going to bring?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I can't find any information on a "older model" of the 4th generation Glock.
> The first Glock I bought was a 4th gen, and I'd done a lot of research before choosing it. Never ran across anything in the 4th gen that didn't have the dual-spring recoil assembly.
> 
> To offer any advice on what options you have as far as aftermarket guide rods, pictures would be required to see what you're dealing with now and what you could potentially swap to.
> There a few manufacturers out there offering single spring drop-in assemblies for 4th gen, but can't find any from Lone Wolf.


Idid buy a stainless steel dual recoil spring assy from the Glockstore for my 43. This unit looks exactly like the original glock parts except it is stainless instead of polymer. I have maybe 100 trouble free rounds downrange and I like it so far but 100 rounds is too few to prove the gun utterly reliable. Wolff has a pretty good reputation so I tought I might try them for the glock 19 upgrade to sort of compare the two products.


----------

